# Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?



## Paeda (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich will mir demnächst Bindematerial bei http://www.taimen.com bestellen. Hat jemand dort schon mal bestellt? Wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? 
Desweiteren habe ich keine Kreditkarte. Geht der Einkauf mit Paypal genauso unproblematisch?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## ArcticChar80 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

........


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (18. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Servus Paeda,
habe schon sehr oft beim Taimen bestellt.Die Qualität von Materialien wie z.B. dubbing oder feder u.s.w.waren nicht so gut.
Am besten bestell dein Material beim bekannten Fliegenfischer Shop in Deutschland. Wenn du mit der Qualität nicht zufrieden bist kannst du immer wieder zurückschicken ohne große probleme.Naja,die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir.

Gruß
Krzysztof


----------



## dreampike (23. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Hallo Paeda, 
habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gemacht. Extrem schnelle Lieferung, bisher immer ohne Versandgebühr, innerhalb von 2 Tagen war die Ware da. Teilweise selbes Sortiment wie FFE, preislich teilweise günstiger. Habe mit Kreditkarte bestellt, ob die PayPal akzeptieren, findest du im Shop.
@ Krzysztof: Wieso hast Du so oft bei Taimen bestellt, wenn Du nicht zufrieden bist? Und auch an Taimen kannst du zurückschicken ohne Probleme.
@ Simon: Lemminggroße Mausstreamer, um in Polen einkaufen zu können???
Wolfgang


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (24. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Servus Wolfgang,
ich war damals  fester Kunde bei Taimen,bis die Qualität von Materialien richtig nachgelassen hat.Jetzt bestelle ich fast nichts mehr.Stimmt ,die Ware war innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei mir aber die Preisen sind fast die gleiche wie bei Rudi Heger oder Brinkhoff.Wenn Du in internet richtigt suchst, findest du noch billiger als in Taimen oder anderen Shops.|supergri 
Ich kenne mindestens  3 Shops die in Deutschland oder Ausland Klasse preise bitten für uns Fliegenfischer
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute!!!

Gruß
Krzysztof


----------



## sundeule (24. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Bei vielen Dingen ist Taimen auf sehr vergleichbarem Preisniveau mit Brinkhoff und co.
Einzelne Dinge sind deutlich günstiger (Stichwort Nautilus:k).
Bestellung, Kontakt, Lieferzeit waren gut.


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (24. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Natürlich sind *manche* sachen ein bißchen billiger.Trotzdem muß jeder für sich rausfinden, wo er die nächste Bestellung macht. 

Gruß
Krzysztof


----------



## Paeda (24. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Hallo!

danke für eure Antworten.



Krzysztof Grzybow schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens  3 Shops die in Deutschland oder Ausland Klasse preise bitten für uns Fliegenfischer


Die Shops würden mich interessieren, kannst du die bitte nennen? Auch gerne per PM.

Grüße


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Die Synthetik ist okay, doch die Spey-Hecheln sind erstens Keine und dann noch unter aller Sau. Beschädigt, zerrupft und stellenweise wohl uralt. Es war ein Versuch.


----------



## sundeule (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Die Synthetik ist okay, doch die Spey-Hecheln sind erstens Keine und dann noch unter aller Sau. Beschädigt, zerrupft und stellenweise wohl uralt. Es war ein Versuch.


 

Die sehen ja mal echt böse aus! Hast Du die bei Taimen als Speyhecheln bestellt?


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Ja Andre, hab ich. Hier stand irgendwo, es wäre ein toller Shop|rolleyes

Solche Federn würde ich nicht mal vom Strand aufsammeln.


----------



## laverda (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*

Solche Federn würde ich nicht mal vom Strand aufsammeln.[/QUOTE]

Ich wohne direkt an einem Park mit Altarm und da könnte ich Federn erheblich beserer Qualität zur Nistzeit dutzendweise sammeln. #d


----------



## sundeule (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Taimen.com?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja Andre, hab ich. Hier stand irgendwo, es wäre ein toller Shop|rolleyes
> 
> Solche Federn würde ich nicht mal vom Strand aufsammeln.


 
könte glatt von mir gewesen sein|rolleyes, da meine Erfahrung ja gut war... Shit hapens#c


----------

